# Project Management PMP PM FASTrack



## fanar (21 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الزملاء.......
نزولا عند رغبة الكثير من الاخوان في المنتدى .... تم تحميل برنامج 

Project Management PMP PM FASTrack

على الرابط التالي 

http://files.filefront.com/Project_Management_PMP_PM_FAST/;5119147;;/fileinfo.html


وهو عبارة عن CD به ما يقارب 1300 سؤال مشابه لتلك التي في الاختبار الحقيقي ل PMP 

الملف عبارة عن ISO Format يمكنك نسخة على سي دي او استخدام البرنامج التالي (VCD Control Tool)

http://files.filefront.com/VCD_Control_Toolzip/;5171420;;/fileinfo.html


لاستخدام البرنامج من جهازك عن طريق عمل mount للسي دي ومن ثم تثبيت البرنامج

وبالتوفيق للجميع.

ملاحظة: البرنامج متوافق مع PMBOK version 2000


----------



## fanar (21 يونيو 2006)

حجم السي دي 40 ميجابايت


----------



## andalus (22 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fanar (26 يونيو 2006)

الغريب يا اخوان اني ما اشوف تفاعل مع هذا الموضوع مع انه كثيرون طلبوا مني اني انزل هذا السي دي....


----------



## aly_moh (26 يونيو 2006)

مشكور 
جارى التحميل و الاطلاع
علي محمد
جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## مهندس.مصري (4 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن امتحان pmp الحالي للاصدار الثالث وليش هذا الاصدار

ممكن ان تحصل عليه من خلال كتاب Rita الاصدار الخامس فهو الافضل للاعداد لامتحان pmp


----------



## م/أحمد الكتبي (8 يوليو 2006)

أخى فنار جزاك الله على اهتمامك و لكن الرابط لا يعمل, برجاء التحقق منه


----------



## fanar (8 يوليو 2006)

الرابط يعمل يا اخ احمد 
http://files.filefront.com/Project_Management_PMP_PM_FAST/;5119147;;/fileinfo.html


----------



## مهندس.مصري (8 يوليو 2006)

حاولت كثير تنزيل الملف Rita من هذا الموقع ولكنى فشلت بالثلث 

ممكن ترفعه على موقع www.4shared.com فهو اسهل كثير وعملي أكثر

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## nagopc (8 يوليو 2006)

ياريت لا اني برضه فشلت معاه invaled
hesham samir


----------



## nagopc (8 يوليو 2006)

Invalid Key or in use or Missing File


----------



## nagopc (8 يوليو 2006)

http://www.4shared.com/file/662340/c63560c7/Rita_PMP_Exam_Prep_2005_Fifth_edition.html
وصلة كتاب ريتا
هشام سمير


----------



## tgaber (9 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام النسخة المتوافقة مع pmbook 2004و ذلك لحاجتى الشديدة له وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## waleed_1970 (10 يوليو 2006)

أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على المجهود المبذول لمساعدة الجميع ولكن أود أن ألفت النظر انه كلما حاولت الحصول من الرابط للاسئله احصل على هذه الرساله invalid key هل من الممكن فضلا لا امرا ان تحمله مره اخرى على نفس الموقع او اي موقع اخر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fanar (11 يوليو 2006)

المشكلة في موقع 4shared انه ما يقبل الملفات اللي اكبر من 25 mb حجم الملف تقريبا 45 mb


----------



## tgaber (11 يوليو 2006)

هل من طريقة اخرى للحصول على pm fastrack 5 جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس.مصري (13 يوليو 2006)

انا حصلت نفس الملف على الرابط التالي مقسم إلى 9 أجزاء
http://www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?sortType=1&sortOrder=1&sortmode=3&searchName=fastrack&searchmode=3&searchName=fastrack&searchDescription=&searchExtention=&start=0&x=48&y=10

(ملاحظة: يجب أن تنزل كل جزء واحد وتنتظر حتى ينتهي من التحميل ثم تحمل الجزء الثاني وهكذا)

لكن هذا البرنامج يحتاج إلي كراك
يا ريت يا فنار لو تقدر تبعت لنا الكراك

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## fanar (13 يوليو 2006)

تم تحميل الملف على هذا الرابط حسب رغبة الاخوان ..... 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/582975/846fda79/pmp_exam_prep.html

البرنامج مقسم الى جزئين .... كل جزء 24mb تقريبا..... 

استخدم البرنامج المرفق ادناه لربط الملفين


----------



## fanar (13 يوليو 2006)

بعد ربط الملفين يجن ان يكون امتداد الملف الناتج .iso 

استخدم البرنامج المرفق ادناه لعمل mount لل CD


التعليمات ادناه تشرح الطريقة بالتفصيل

Readme for Virtual CD-ROM Control Panel v2.0.1.1

THIS TOOL IS UNSUPPORT BY MICROSOFT PRODUCT SUPPORT SERVICES


System Requirements
===================
- Windows XP Home or Windows XP Professional

Installation instructions
=========================
1. Copy VCdRom.sys to your %systemroot%\system32\drivers folder. 
2. Execute VCdControlTool.exe
3. Click "Driver control"
4. If the "Install Driver" button is available, click it. Navigate to the %systemroot%\system32\drivers folder, select VCdRom.sys, and click Open.
5. Click "Start"
6. Click OK
7. Click "Add Drive" to add a drive to the drive list. Ensure that the drive added is not a local drive. If it is, continue to click "Add Drive" until an unused drive letter is available.
8. Select an unused drive letter from the drive list and click "Mount".
9. Navigate to the image file, select it, and click "OK". UNC naming conventions should not be used, however mapped network drives should be OK.

You may now use the drive letter as if it were a local CD-ROM device. When you are finished you may unmount, stop, and remove the driver from memory using the driver control.​


----------



## fanar (13 يوليو 2006)

البرنامج لا يحتاج الى اي كراك .... .اذا واجهتكم اي مشاكل لا تترددوا في الاستفسار


----------



## مهندس.مصري (13 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا م. فنار
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aqarout (16 يوليو 2006)

is this PMP Fast Track Can be used with Rita Book edition 5 or PMBOK third edition as you are aware that there was new changes in The PMBook third edition


----------



## aqarout (16 يوليو 2006)

fanar 
i can not download it from the 4shared 
please advice


----------



## aqarout (16 يوليو 2006)

fanar 
i can not download it from the 4shared 
please advice


----------



## tgaber (17 يوليو 2006)

thank you so much ,kindly i need the serial number for rita pm fastrack if possible ,thanks


----------



## fanar (17 يوليو 2006)

aqarout قال:


> is this PMP Fast Track Can be used with Rita Book edition 5 or PMBOK third edition as you are aware that there was new changes in The PMBook third edition


it is the old version PMBOK 2000 

It can help you alot though


----------



## fanar (17 يوليو 2006)

aqarout قال:


> fanar
> i can not download it from the 4shared
> please advice


It seems that others are not facing the same problem. try to use the first link provided earlier


----------



## fanar (17 يوليو 2006)

tgaber قال:


> thank you so much ,kindly i need the serial number for rita pm fastrack if possible ,thanks


It does not require any serial number. Please follow the instruction above


----------



## tgaber (17 يوليو 2006)

THE FILE WHICH I DOWNLOADED IIS WORKING WELL , BUT IT IS FOR PMSTUDY SOFTWARE NOT FOR RITA PM FASTRACK5 WHICH I LOOKING FOR ,BY CH I DOWNLOADED FORM THE ABOVE METIOND LINK THE WAY I HAVE THE DEMO CD OF PM FASTRACK 5 BUT IF IT IS NEED SERIAL NOMBER TO BE FULL VERSION, SO I AM LOOKING FOR THE SERIAL NOMBER ,THANKS FANAR


----------



## fanar (18 يوليو 2006)

I am sorry tgaber, I don't have the serial number for that version. 
all the best


----------



## nsabs (18 يوليو 2006)

*جهد مشكور*

يعطيك العافية
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## nsabs (25 يوليو 2006)

*لم أستطع تشغيل البرنامج*

أخي fanar
لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف على سطح المكتب
ثم شغلت ملف setup.exe
لكنه في كل مرة يطلب مني التحقق من الauthniction الموجود على ال CD الأصلي
ما العمل؟؟  ​


----------



## عزت_موصللية (25 يوليو 2006)

*Hi*

I really thank you for this URL , I am talking about pm fast tracking its really valuable and you can't find it anywhere else.
This is my first participation in this website.my Name is Izzat Moussallieh civil engineer in syria.
I would like to Announce That I am A pmp trainer I work as a planning manager for lama company and i work as a PMP Trainer in dream learning center , so i have a huge Librarary in project management and i have the key pass for the exam and i can provide courses on line , so please dont hesitate to ask any help or special courses . my mobile number is +96393983999
tHANKS


----------



## fanar (27 يوليو 2006)

nsabs قال:


> أخي fanar
> لقد قمت بتنزيل الملف على سطح المكتب
> ثم شغلت ملف setup.exe
> لكنه في كل مرة يطلب مني التحقق من الauthniction الموجود على ال CD الأصلي
> ما العمل؟؟  ​



Please read the instruction that I wrote before, you need to burn the ISO file into a CD or you need to use the utility to map the drive.


----------



## nsabs (30 يوليو 2006)

شكراً لك على تجاوبك السريع
سأقوم بتنفيذ الذي ذكرته


----------



## mos (6 أغسطس 2006)

*أسئلة عن pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أحتاج أسئلة واجوبة متوافقة وع الأصدار الثالث Pmbok.
أرجو المساعدة..
مع التحية


----------



## fanar (9 أغسطس 2006)

mos قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> أحتاج أسئلة واجوبة متوافقة وع الأصدار الثالث Pmbok.
> أرجو المساعدة..
> مع التحية


للاسف يا mos ليست موجودة عندي


----------



## mos (9 أغسطس 2006)

أشكرك ووجدت لدى الزملاء


----------



## tgaber (10 أغسطس 2006)

kindly, mos can you send it to me i need it , thanks


----------



## tgaber (10 أغسطس 2006)

I AM STILL LOOKING FOR RITA SOFTWARE PMP FASTRACK 5


----------



## kembel67 (11 أغسطس 2006)

Mr Izzat Moussallieh, Please, as you explain that u have a huge Librarary in project management and u have the key pass for the exam, so please , can u upload the Fastrack cd Ver.5 and we thank u too much.
Mohamed Kamal​


----------



## mos (14 أغسطس 2006)

*موقع أسئلة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
توجد أسئلة عديدة للأختبارات Pmp بالعنوان ..
Pmcconnection-weblinks
وبالتوفيق..


----------



## عزت_موصللية (15 أغسطس 2006)

*Sorry*

Sorry I dont have the fast tracking cd i took the first one from you.


----------



## mos (17 أغسطس 2006)

*pm fast track*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
سؤال للأخ فنار 
عند توفر الأصدار المتوافق مع pmbok2004
وبعد التدرب على الأسئلة جيدا ( 85%) مثلا..

هل يكفى ذلك واتقدم للأختبار 
مع الشكر


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (17 أغسطس 2006)

*وصلة مفيدة*

الأخوة الكرام
اعتقد عند استخدام برنامج المحاكاة المقدم من RITA الاصدار الخامس وبنقدير 85% يمكن بعدها التقدم للاختبار
يمكن ايضا الا ستعانة www.pmstudy.com حيث يوجد اختبار تجريبي كامل Simulator 
200 سؤال / 4 ساعات
ايضا التقدير 85% هو مؤشر ايجابي
وبالتوفيق


----------



## fanar (19 أغسطس 2006)

mabdulal قال:


> الأخوة الكرام
> اعتقد عند استخدام برنامج المحاكاة المقدم من RITA الاصدار الخامس وبنقدير 85% يمكن بعدها التقدم للاختبار
> يمكن ايضا الا ستعانة www.pmstudy.com حيث يوجد اختبار تجريبي كامل Simulator
> 200 سؤال / 4 ساعات
> ...




ِAs per Rita recomendation 90% is a good sign that you can pass the exam


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (3 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور و ما قصرت أخوي fanar .. جزاك الله خير .


----------



## fandm (6 سبتمبر 2006)

PM FASTrack 5.0 http://rapidshare.de/files/32135284/Pmp_Pm_Fastrack_5_Pmbok_2004.3Ed_Rita_Serial_Mfxx-Zhy6-01-Ey35-Xmgw.exe.html But not site key...Who have crack or generator? help


----------



## mos (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*ملاحظات هامة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
بعد التجربة الناجحة (بفضل الله )على الطبيعة بالأختبار ..أوضح الأتى:
قرص المحاكاة مفيد جدا ولكن يجب حل الأختبارات المتاحة كاملة أى 200سؤال بالمرة الواحدة وإلا سنعتاد على السؤال فتكون اجابتنا عليه صحيحة ولكن نتيجة الأعتياد على السؤال نفسه.
معدل 85% يكون الحد الأدنى (84%) غير مقبول وبدون الأعتياد على الأسئلة .

كما يجب الأستفادة من موقع pmstudy .فهو موقع هام جدا جدا .
وتقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## المهندس قاسم (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لكل الجهود التي بذلها ويبذلها الاخوة الزملاء


----------



## ككم (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*أبو ظبي*

الأخ الفاضل
حاولت التحميل من الرايط ولم أنجح أقترح اذا كان بالامكان تحميله في موقع ملتقى المهندسين ويتم قراءته أو تحميله من هناك 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عزت_موصللية (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*the first syrian pmp certified*

I just want to thank you all fro this site, and i would like that i passed my pmp exam with 78% in 11 - oct - 2006
thanks


----------



## fanar (17 أكتوبر 2006)

عزت_موصللية قال:


> I just want to thank you all fro this site, and i would like that i passed my pmp exam with 78% in 11 - oct - 2006
> thanks



مبروك اخي عزت وععبال باقي الشباب


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن طريقة تحميل البرنامج


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (20 أكتوبر 2006)

تحميل البرنامج صعبة شويه ممكن تحميله في موقع ملتقى المهنسين العرب واتاحة الفرصة للاخوة بتحميله في اجهزتهم


----------



## واثق الخطوه (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
السيد فنار المحترم
عند محاولة عمل mount للفايل الذي تم تنزيله ب ال 1300 سوال احصل على mount failed عند استخدام برنامج VCD وعند استخدام برنامج alzip احصل عند محاولة التثبيت على ان احد فايلات ال dll ناقصه 
علما اننى حاولت ان انزل الفايلات من الكمبيوتر او من ال cd ولكن لا جدوي
الرجاء الافاده ان امكن ولك جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## fanar (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مهندس مشاريع طاقة قال:


> ممكن طريقة تحميل البرنامج



الطريقة مشروحة في المشاركة الاساسية


----------



## fanar (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مهندس مشاريع طاقة قال:


> تحميل البرنامج صعبة شويه ممكن تحميله في موقع ملتقى المهنسين العرب واتاحة الفرصة للاخوة بتحميله في اجهزتهم



حجم البرنامج يزيد عن 40 ميجا لا يمكن تحميله في المنتدى


----------



## fanar (22 أكتوبر 2006)

واثق الخطوه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السيد فنار المحترم
> عند محاولة عمل mount للفايل الذي تم تنزيله ب ال 1300 سوال احصل على mount failed عند استخدام برنامج VCD وعند استخدام برنامج alzip احصل عند محاولة التثبيت على ان احد فايلات ال dll ناقصه
> علما اننى حاولت ان انزل الفايلات من الكمبيوتر او من ال cd ولكن لا جدوي
> الرجاء الافاده ان امكن ولك جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك




I am going to explain the way in english if you dont mind.
1- double click the vcdtool icon
2 -click on drive control
3 - click on install driver
4- search for the following file VCdRom.sys
5- press start
6 you can now mount the cd

if you have any dll issue the problem should be from your computer try to google the problem..


----------



## واثق الخطوه (22 أكتوبر 2006)

I Tried The Same Way As You Mensioned Up Put The Insalation Potton Is Not Active,it Indicated That No Cd Path Even I Instaled The C-d In The Computer


----------



## A.Kamal (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء :
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود انا لم اشارك فى هذا الموقع الإ اليوم ووالله انى لسعيد جدا جدا بهذه المشاركة بارك الله فيكم جميعا
انا حاليا اذاكر من كتاب Rita وساحضر سيمنار من 11/11 الى 24/11 بالدوحة والمفروض مخطط لدخول الإمتحان بنهاية هذا العام ارجو منكم الدعاء لى


----------



## fanar (28 أكتوبر 2006)

what do you mean by "insalation potton"???


----------



## mos (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
تمنياتى بالتوفيق برجاء التكرم تحديد بلد اقامتك حاليا للمساعدة بإذن الله ..
ولكم خالص التحية ..


----------



## A.Kamal (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*الدوحة*

الأخ العزيز Mos
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الإهتمام , انا اعيش حاليا بالدوحة - قطر


----------



## واثق الخطوه (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السيد المحترم فانار هناك مشكله في اليسنس المرفق مع الفايل عند تنزيله حيث انه لايعمل عندي علما اننى حاولت تنزيله فى اكثر من كمبيوتر الا انه لم ينزل هذا للعلم 
وانا شاكر لك محاولاتك افادتي لتنزيل هذا الفايل 
الرجاء اعلامى ان كان افضل ان اكتب لك بالعربى ام بالانجليزى
واخيرا وليس اخرا شكرا على جهودك مره اخره


----------



## A.Kamal (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ الحبيب/ فانار انا فعلا والحمد لله نزلت الفايل وحملته على سى دى بس مش عارف اشغله بعد كده بقى .... أرجو المساعدة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fanar (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ واثق الخطوة .... .... هل استخدمت برنامج vcdtool?


----------



## fanar (29 أكتوبر 2006)

A.Kamal قال:


> الأخ الحبيب/ فانار انا فعلا والحمد لله نزلت الفايل وحملته على سى دى بس مش عارف اشغله بعد كده بقى .... أرجو المساعدة ولك جزيل الشكر



الرجاء العودة للموضوع الرئيسي لتنصيب البرنامج باستخدام vcdtool


----------



## واثق الخطوه (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم الاخ العزيز فانار نعم لقد نزلته واستخدمته كما شرحت لنا انت ذلك سابقا ولكن لا فائده
وشكرا لك


----------



## fanar (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ما نوع الخطأ؟


----------



## walidgalal (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز A.Kamal
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا أيضا مقيم حاليا في دولة قطر و قد اجتزت ال PMP في شهر أبريل الماضي بنجاح ولله الحمد.
اذا أردت أي مساعدة برجاء التواصل على بريدي الالكتروني
وتمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع
على فكرة أنا لم أدخل في أي دورة لأني أرى ان هذا تضييع وهدر للوقت و المجهود
فقط درست من كتاب ريتا و ال PMBOK لمدة ثلاث أشهر
ثم توكلت على الله و تقدمت للامتحان و نجحت بفضل الله تعالى من أول مرة
أتمنى للجميع التوفيق.


----------



## A.Kamal (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ الحبيب وليد جلال شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة ومبارك عليك شهادة PMP والله انا فعلا بدرس حاليا من كتاب ريتا وال PMBOK بس المشكلة انى حاسس انى محتاج سند أو دعم بمعنى انا مش مطمئن لدخول الإمتحان ....
ويشرفنى انضمامك لبريدى الإلكترونى akamal_2010*********** OR akamal_2010*************


----------



## walidgalal (30 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي العزيز A.Kamal
لم استطع ان اعرف بريدك الالكتروني


----------



## A.Kamal (30 أكتوبر 2006)

أخى وليد الظاهر ان ادارة الملتقى اخفيته.... على كل لو ممكن تتصل بى 369 95 57


----------



## walidgalal (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ان شاء الله أتصل بك اليوم
و سعيد بالتعرف عليك


----------



## A.Kamal (30 أكتوبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا اخى الحبيب ..... وفى انتظار مكالمتك


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ فنار :
اعرف ومتأكد ان وقتك ثمين ومشاغلك كثيرة ولكني متأكد بانك لن تتأخر في تقديم العون والنصح لزملائك واخوانك المهندسين والحقيقة اخوك لديه خبرة في مجال التشغيل والصيانة والأمداد واخيرا ادارة المشاريع ومشارك بانجاز عدة مشاريع عملاقة بالمملكة وقررت اخيرا الحصول على شهادة محترف لادارة المشاريع لهذا فارجو الافادة عن التالي :
1- هل هناك معهد متخصص يمنح دورة مع جميع التكاليف والرسوم للاختبار وايضا الكتب المطلوبة( ممكن العمل يدفعها)
2- ارجو اعادة كيفية الحصول على كتاب ريتا الاصدارالاخير بدون تكاليف .

ترى اخوك يبغى يحصل على هذه الشهاده باقل التكاليف ولوانها شهادة محترف . (والمحترف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)


----------



## fanar (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مهندس مشاريع طاقة قال:


> الاخ فنار :
> اعرف ومتأكد ان وقتك ثمين ومشاغلك كثيرة ولكني متأكد بانك لن تتأخر في تقديم العون والنصح لزملائك واخوانك المهندسين
> 
> نحن في الخدمة دائما....
> ...



______________________________


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخوي فنار

بس ترى الجماعة في المنتدى مايسمحون بال***** .لهذا *****ك غيرواضح 

و*****ي هو 
aalshaikh at se.com.sa
ممكن بالطريقه هذي يطلع


----------



## fanar (3 نوفمبر 2006)

I sent it to you already


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ فنار

تراني في انتظار رسالتك






0


----------



## fanar (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مهندس مشاريع طاقة قال:


> الاخ فنار
> 
> تراني في انتظار رسالتك
> 
> ...


I already sent it man 4 days ago


----------



## fanar (8 نوفمبر 2006)

It bounced back to me.....can you provide me with your gmail account


----------



## A.Kamal (8 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز فنار
لو ممكن ترسله لى ايضا ولك جزيل الشكر
akamal2010 at gmail


----------



## z062 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ fanarارجو افادتى فى طريقة انزال موضوع project management pmp pm fast rackلاننى لم استطيع فتح الملف بعد انزالة على الكمبيوتر مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mos (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*كتب pmp*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
هذه مواقع للكتب معدة بمعرفة المهندس هشام سمير العضو الفعال بالمنتدى جزاه الله خيرا"



http://www.4shared.com/dir/181206/d7561f1d/pmi.html
مع التحية


----------



## fanar (10 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you mos for the link but it is not working


----------



## z062 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you mos but it is not also working


----------



## mos (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*نداء*

انشاء الله يقوم المهندس هشام بتحديث الرابط
ولكنى استخدمته مرارا ولا داعى للقلق
ولكم التحية ...


----------



## z062 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو من الاخ المهندس هشام بتحديث الرابط مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (14 نوفمبر 2006)

حصلت على نسخة من بريمافيرا 5 وقمت بفتحها بدون كراك فى المرة الأولى ثم بعد ذلك عند فتح البرنامج فى المرة الثانية ظهر على الشاشة سؤال عن User Name & Passwordب بما لة علاقة بملفات ال Data Base وما زلت أحاول جاهدا" فتح البرنامج و سأوافيكم بذلك عند الوصول الى كيفية فتح البرنامج ----- أذا تكرم أحد الزملاء فى الموقع و سبقنى فى الوصول لطرقة فتح البرنامج رجاء أرسال الطريقة الى الموقع لتعم الفائدة


أخوكم 

م/ محمود ازم عيـــــاد


----------



## z062 (15 نوفمبر 2006)

التحية والاحترام على هذا المجهود اخ محمود متمنيا ان تتوفق بالحصول على هذا البرنامج لتعم الفائدة على الجميع مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (24 نوفمبر 2006)

fanar قال:


> I already sent it man 4 days ago


 
I didn't recieve any email from you??//

Please i am waiting 

abo_mushari1 at hotmail
or 
aalshaikh at se.com.sa:33:


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*PMP Certification Prep. Course on 2 to 12 December, 2006, Jeddah*

Project Management Institute - Arabian Gulf Chapter (PMI-AGC) will be conducting a Project Management Professional (PMP) Certification Preparation ‘Low-fee Seminar’, consisting of 9 evening sessions. The seminar is scheduled for the period December 2 to 12, 2006; (Thursday & Friday, December 7 & 8 is off)


2 to 06 December Timing : 6:00PM until 10:00 PM 
9 to 12 December Timing : 6:00PM until 10:00 PM 


Venue: Al Fursan Room at Al Salam Holiday Inn Hotel, Jeddah – Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. The seminar is based on the 3rd edition of the PMBOK.

The objectives of these sessions are to help participants to: understand the PMP Certification requirements, prepare for the Certification Exam; and learn the skills, concepts, techniques and tools that will enable participants to successfully manage their projects. This seminar will allow the participant to earn the 35-Contact Hours required for the PMP Exam. For additional information on the course, please see attached Course Outline. 

The training will be conducted by Volunteer PMP’s instead of a professional instructor. These volunteers will share their valuable experience and knowledge in their areas of expertise while covering the PMBOK material.

In addition to the training manuals, each participant will be provided with a copy of the PMBOK 3rd Edition (paper back) and a copy of the Q&As for PMBOK Guide 3rd Edition. Note: The Q&A is only a complimentary copy for additional reference; it is not related to the conduct of the course by the Instructors. 

The seminars cost will be SAR 1,500 for PMI Members and SAR 2,000 for Non-Members. 

REGISTRATION: 

To REGISTER, please fill up the attached Registration Form and send it to Mr. Mohammad H. Abdulaal email : mabdulal*********** / pmi-agc*aramco.com.sa 

Deadline for registration : 29 November, 2006.

For further information Please contact 
Hatem Shabaan, PMP, PMI-AGC Deputy Director for C&E Low Fee Training programs at tel: (+966) 1-443-1045, or at e-mail: hshabaan*stc.com.sa. 
Mahdi Madani, PMI-AGC Deputy Director for Certification & Education at tel: (+966 3) 874-7197, or at e-mail: mahdi.madani*aramco.com. 
PMI-AGC Secretariat on (+966 3) 874-7020 or by email to the Chapter. 


Note: Due to seating limitation, the Chapter shall have the right to stop accepting registrations in the event the maximum number of attendees is met prior to the specified deadline.

Best regards,​


----------



## Doomas (20 ديسمبر 2006)

Looking for the Latest version PM fastrack V.5.0
I have the demo looking for the crack if any one could help please do
the 4.2 version is for the PMBOK 2nd edition not the latest 3rd


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*طلب الحصول على كراك لكتاب ريتا*

:81: الاخ الفاضل Doomas
الاخوة الاعزاء
طلب الحصول على كراك هو طلب غير مقبول مهنيا واخلاقيا 
فضلا عن ان الطلب ذاته غير محمود العواقب ويعرض صاحبه للمساءلة الجنائية
الحل هو:
اما شراء النسخة الاصلية او شراء برنامج آخر بديل متوفر بسعر أقل
علما بأن هناك العديد من مواقع الانترنت توفر خدمات مثيلة بالمجان
والله الموفق


----------



## Doomas (21 ديسمبر 2006)

م محمد عبدالعال

Thank you for your kindness
If you have any Sites you recommend for M.C.Q's feel free to share them


----------



## Doomas (21 ديسمبر 2006)

Fabar i did follow your instruction but still the setup is asking for Authenication
what to do please help


----------



## Doomas (21 ديسمبر 2006)

Fanar 
sorry to bother you again
After mount the ISO file on a driver i tried seting up the program it always say 
Cannot initialize installation Z:/ zsetup.csx Acess denied ???????????


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*اسئلة - اجوبة امتحان مدير مشروع محترف PMP Certificate Q&A*

الاخ الفاضل Doomas: 
الاخوة الاعزاء
هذا الموقع يوفر العديد من الخدمات بالمجان 
والله الموفق
http://www.pmconnection.com/modules.php?name=Web_Links&l_op=viewlink&cid=9


----------



## طايع (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*أسئله محدده*

فعلا إستمتعت بقراءه 7 صفحات من الردود الثريه..وأنوى إن شاء الله المحاوله بدون اللجوء لأى دوره أو معهد ...والإعتماد على الله والمذاكره الجيده إن شاء الله ولكن عندى بعض الأسئله:

1- أعمل كمهندس تصميم منذ فتره طويله وليس فى مجال إدارة المشاريع فهل هذا ينفع عند ملء الطلب للإمتحان .... وكيف يتم التحقق من جانبهم من عدد ساعات ونوعيه الخبره السابقه أم انه إجراء روتينى وملء خانات فقط ؟ وهل عضويه الpmi ضروريه ؟ 

2- فهمت من الردود أن كتاب PMBOK 3rd edition + PM FASTRACK v.5.0 هما أساس المذاكره للإصدار الحديث من الإمتحان مع الإستعانه ببعض المواقع التى تطرح أسئله مشابهه للإمتحان......هل فهمت صح أم لأ ......وهل من تعليق أو إضافه مصادر أخرى من أحد الإخوه الأفاضل.


3- هل من نصيحه مركزه منكم أو خلاصه خبره مركزه ممن تقدم للإمتحان ونجح.

4- شكرا مقدما لكم جميعا


----------



## nagopc (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*يجب الحرص اكثر و اكثر*

الدوره لا بد منها لا ان شروط الامتحان اجتياز 36pdus
اي 36 ساعه تدريب منهم تدريب علي كيفيه كتابه طلب الالتحاق
المبلغ يشمل الاشتراك في الجمعية و الكتاب و رسم الامتحان في الاماكن المعتمدة فقط منهم amideast 
و هم الدوره او المشاركة و يجب ان يكون من مركز معتمد منهم pmi
راسلهم لتعرف المراكز المعتمدة منهم في بلدك
هناك مفاهيم كثيره لدينا مختلفه تماما عن الكتاب ربما يكون ما لدينا صحيح و لكن الامتحان من الكتاب و لهذا يجب فهمه و استيعابه جيدا
الامتحان نفسه يتحدي الذكاء و المعرفة و السرعه و لهذا يجب ان لديك تدريب عميق له و فهم جيد لنوعية الاسئله و الاجابات الحقيقيه لها . 
لا ان الاسئله تدور حول المعرفه الجيده لنظرياتهم هم و ليس نحن وربما يكون الاربع اجابات خطا او علي الاقل و هو الغالب 2 صح و يجب ان تختار الانسب
:73: :19: الامتحان يعاد كل ثلاث سنوات حتي يمكن متابعه ماهو جديد و تسمي cer. maintance
و هو شر لا بد منه و الا الغاء عضويتك و شهادتك ايضا التي حصلت عليه
فهو مذاكره مرهقه و مستمره ... 
لا اقصد التعجيز بل يجب الانتباه جيدا و معرفة حدود الشهادة حتي تستطيع اجتياز الاختبار او لا
و لكنها علم رائع جميل 
و انا حاليا في الدوره و حقيقة الامر لم اندم علي المبلغ المدفوع فيها لا ان العلم المكتسب و المهارات و نواحي كثيره و شامله في المعرفه ... رائعه

معماري هشام سمير


----------



## طايع (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخ هشام سمير .وكل عام وانتم بخير....هل تاخذ الدوره فى مصر ام مكان اخر ؟؟؟.....ومامدتها وتكلفتها ؟ وهل ترشح مصادر اخرى " كتب مثلا" للتدريب على الامتحان او المذاكره


----------



## shaher_999 (1 يناير 2007)

*هل الدوره شرط ام لا...؟*

اخوانى ان تسجيلك بدوره من احد المراكز المعتمده لدى معهد اداره المشاريع ليس شرط اساسى ان كان لديك دورات اخرى من الشركه التى تعمل بها او مواد تتعلق بالاداره والمشاريع قد اخذتها خلال دراسه الجامعه .... المهم ان تذكر او تكون حصلت على 35 ساعه او اكثر
وهذا ما حصل معى اذت ما يعادل 80 ساعه فى اداره المشاريع عن طريق شركتى و قدمت الطلب و تم قبوله واعتماده وسمح لى بتحديد موعد الامتحان بعد دفع رسومه.
لكن هناك نقطه مهمه مهمه مهمه يجب الانتباه اليها .......هو ان الشخص الذى يطبق ما ذكرت سوف يكون امتحانه اصعب بكثير من حيث نوعيه الاسئله عن الذين ياخذون دورات من احد المراكز المعتمد لدى المعهد الامريكى لماذا ؟ 
لان المعهد الامريكى له نسبه مؤويه من رسوم التسجيل للمراكز مقابل ان يقوم بزياده نسبه النجاح للطلاب حتى لا يتضرر المركز وتقوم عليه سمعه جيده.
اما من يذكر انه لديه دوراته الخاصه فهو يعتبر تحدى لهم و لن تنجح الا فى المحاوله الثالثه 
وهذا للعلم والهم اشهد


----------



## nagopc (1 يناير 2007)

ايماك 20 ش دمشق تقاطع سوريا مع شهاب المهندسين 
1500 جنيه
لمجرد انك تاخد 36 الستعه المطلوبة و شويه تدريب و لكن لا تعتمد عليهم اعتماد كامل مجرد تفتيح مواضيع و البلقي عليك


----------



## طايع (11 يناير 2007)

shaher_999 قال:


> اخوانى ان تسجيلك بدوره من احد المراكز المعتمده لدى معهد اداره المشاريع ليس شرط اساسى ان كان لديك دورات اخرى من الشركه التى تعمل بها او مواد تتعلق بالاداره والمشاريع قد اخذتها خلال دراسه الجامعه .... المهم ان تذكر او تكون حصلت على 35 ساعه او اكثر
> وهذا ما حصل معى اذت ما يعادل 80 ساعه فى اداره المشاريع عن طريق شركتى و قدمت الطلب و تم قبوله واعتماده وسمح لى بتحديد موعد الامتحان بعد دفع رسومه.
> لكن هناك نقطه مهمه مهمه مهمه يجب الانتباه اليها .......هو ان الشخص الذى يطبق ما ذكرت سوف يكون امتحانه اصعب بكثير من حيث نوعيه الاسئله عن الذين ياخذون دورات من احد المراكز المعتمد لدى المعهد الامريكى لماذا ؟
> لان المعهد الامريكى له نسبه مؤويه من رسوم التسجيل للمراكز مقابل ان يقوم بزياده نسبه النجاح للطلاب حتى لا يتضرر المركز وتقوم عليه سمعه جيده.
> ...



الاخ shaher_999 

هل انت متأكد من هذه المعلومه ؟ وهل تتاكد ال PMI من انك اخذت دوره من مراكزهم المعتمده لتعطيك امتحان اسهل نسبيا من من لم يأخذ عند معهد معتمد ؟؟؟ أشك فى ذلك وأعتقد أن الإمتحان RANDOM وواحد للجميع حتى لاتفقد الشهاده مصداقيتها. ما رأيك ورأى باقى الاخوه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م محمد عبدالعال (12 يناير 2007)

*امتحان اسهل ام اصعب !!!!!*

الاخ shaher_999 

هل انت متأكد من هذه المعلومات هل هناك دليل على ذلك
على مدى 4 سنوات لم اسمع عن هذا من قبل
امتحان اسهل ام اصعب !!!!! يتعارض هذا المفهوم تماما مع اى مصداقية


----------



## fanar (12 يناير 2007)

اعتقد ان كلام الاخ shaher_999 مجانب للصواب.... 

عندما تقدمت للاختبار وفي استمارة التسجيل زودهم بدورتين اخذتهما على رأس العمل ... الدورة الاولى عن ادارة الوقت والدورة الثانية عن العادات السبع....

وللمعلومية نجحت في الاختبار من اول محاولة ولم اواجة اي اسئلة غير مألوفة.


----------



## shaher_999 (12 يناير 2007)

انا متأكد من المعلومه لان التجربه خير برهان وانا جربت الحالتين وعلى كل حال هى وجه نظر البعض يؤمن بها من خلال تجربته والبعض يضع عليها علامه استفهام 
اشكركم على مشاركتكم


----------



## طايع (15 يناير 2007)

*بصراحه ..............*



fanar قال:


> اعتقد ان كلام الاخ shaher_999 مجانب للصواب....
> 
> عندما تقدمت للاختبار وفي استمارة التسجيل زودهم بدورتين اخذتهما على رأس العمل ... الدورة الاولى عن ادارة الوقت والدورة الثانية عن العادات السبع....
> 
> وللمعلومية نجحت في الاختبار من اول محاولة ولم اواجة اي اسئلة غير مألوفة.




الاخ fanar
هل الدورات التى أخذتها كانت عند معهد معتمد من الـ pmi كما قال الاخ shaher 999 ام بواسطه شركتك او من مصدر اخر..... بصراحه مازلت اشك فى المعلومه وارجو من اصحاب الخبره الرد على هذه النقطه........وشكرا مقدما للجميع


----------



## fanar (16 يناير 2007)

نعم اخذتها في الشركة واعتقد انه لا يجب الالتفات الى اي كلام اخر نظرا لعدم وجود المصدر


----------



## medhat1973 (16 يناير 2007)

اخى فنار انا بالفعل نزلت البرنامج ونسخته على سى دى ولكن لاستطيع فك الكراك ماهى الطريقه التى استطيع انا اعمل setup للبرنامج وفك الكراك والحصول على سيريال وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shaher_999 (17 يناير 2007)

الاخ فنار ردا على مقولتك لا يجب الالتفات الى اي كلام اخر نظرا لعدم وجود المصدر
بالعكس يجب الالتفات الى اى مناقشه تتم واى وجه نظر تعبر عن صاحبها بغض النظر كانت صائبه او خاطئه وكما اسلفت سابقا هى وجه نظر تحتمل الاصابه او الخطأ وليس شرط ان تتطبق على الجميع لكن من المفيد ان يذكر كل منا تجربته. 
ولكن اتفقنا على نقطه واحده و هو ليس من الضرورى ان تاخذ دوره خارجيه اذا كنت تملك دورات داخليه عن طريق الشركه او كانت مساقات الدراسه التى اخذتها فى الجامعه تحتوى على مواد فى علوم اداره المشاريع تعادل 35 ساعه


----------



## amrou ib. (19 يناير 2007)

أقوم بتحميل كتاب rita وسأحاول تحميل fast track ايضا علي نفس الموقع فهو متاح4shared.com/file/662340/c...h_edition.html
، جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fanar (20 يناير 2007)

shaher_999 قال:


> الاخ فنار ردا على مقولتك لا يجب الالتفات الى اي كلام اخر نظرا لعدم وجود المصدر
> بالعكس يجب الالتفات الى اى مناقشه تتم واى وجه نظر تعبر عن صاحبها بغض النظر كانت صائبه او خاطئه وكما اسلفت سابقا هى وجه نظر تحتمل الاصابه او الخطأ وليس شرط ان تتطبق على الجميع لكن من المفيد ان يذكر كل منا تجربته.
> ولكن اتفقنا على نقطه واحده و هو ليس من الضرورى ان تاخذ دوره خارجيه اذا كنت تملك دورات داخليه عن طريق الشركه او كانت مساقات الدراسه التى اخذتها فى الجامعه تحتوى على مواد فى علوم اداره المشاريع تعادل 35 ساعه



الاخ الكريم انا لم اقصد ان اخطئك لا سمح الله... كلامك عن صعوبة الاسئلة احدث ربكة عند الشباب وانا تكلمت من خبرة شخصية.


----------



## nashnash10 (22 يناير 2007)

ياريت ياجماعة حد يحدث لنا كل الروابط لإن لها تقريباً لا تعمل
PMbok2004
rita 5th
ترجمة عربية pmbok2004

ياريت ياجماعة الله يكرمكم


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (26 يناير 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## kembel67 (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا على المجهود يا أخي الكريم
وربنا يزيدك من نعيمه


----------



## محمد منير حسن (27 يناير 2007)

يا جماعة انا مهندس امن صناعى فى احدى شركات البترول ومهتم باداراة المشروعات هل ينفع اقدم لمتحان Pmpوجزاك اللهم خيرا


----------



## shaher_999 (28 يناير 2007)

محمد منير حسن قال:


> يا جماعة انا مهندس امن صناعى فى احدى شركات البترول ومهتم باداراة المشروعات هل ينفع اقدم لمتحان Pmpوجزاك اللهم خيرا


اذا كان سؤال انت نؤهل ام لا فأنت مؤهل وتستطيع التقدم للامتحام من دون دوره رسميه من احد المعاهد


----------



## طايع (29 يناير 2007)

*سؤال بسيط*

1-هل يوجد حد اقصى للفتره الزمنيه مابين قبول الطلب من ال pmi وتحديد موعد الامتحان ؟

2-هل موعد الامتحان يتم تحديده من قبل الطالب ثم يوافقون عليه حسب جداولهم؟ . ام يتم تحديده من قبلهم مباشره.؟؟؟؟؟.................

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد محمد الشرقاوى (29 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بك وبارك مشاركتك
برجاء إرسال نسخة من أسئلة شهادة الـ PMP إذا لديك لأنى بإذن الله تعالى قد إقترب موعد إختبارى للحصول على PMP ولك جزيل الشكر وعنوانى ahmd_sharqawy على الـ yahoo أو الـ hotmail


----------



## Mr. Data (1 فبراير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طايع (2 فبراير 2007)

طايع قال:


> 1-هل يوجد حد اقصى للفتره الزمنيه مابين قبول الطلب من ال pmi وتحديد موعد الامتحان ؟
> 
> 2-هل موعد الامتحان يتم تحديده من قبل الطالب ثم يوافقون عليه حسب جداولهم؟ . ام يتم تحديده من قبلهم مباشره.؟؟؟؟؟.................
> 
> وشكرا



لم أتلقى ردا حتى الان ....أين خبراؤنا؟


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 فبراير 2007)

اخي طايع

لا يوجد فترة زمنية بين قبول الطلب وتحديد موعد الامتحان ... كما انه بالنسبة للاختبار باستخدام الكمبيوتر فان الموعد يختاره الممتحن على حسب ما يناسبه ولكن بشرط ان يتوافق مع مواعيد الاختبار المتاحة على حسب مكان الاختبار، كما يمكنك رؤية جميع المواعيد المتاحة حتى يتسنى لك اختيار الموعد المناسب... وللمعلومية لايمكنك رؤية جدول المواعيد حتى تدفع الرسوم.
وفي الغالب المواعيد مفتوحة وليس بها قيود او تعقيدات


----------



## Amin Sorour (6 فبراير 2007)

انا عندي الكتاب و السي دي (الاصدار الاخير)2003 لكن المشكله معنديش فكره عن رفع الملفات علي المواقع .
ياريت الاخ ابو صالح او الاخ فيصل الشريف يوضحولي ازاي و انا ممكن ارفعهم للمنتدي.


----------



## Amin Sorour (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات يا ابو صالح و بارك الله لنا فيك.


----------



## محمد مرهف (11 مارس 2007)

جاري التحميل 

شكرا" للمساهمة 
جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ana_houa (17 مارس 2007)

Assalamou 3alaykom,
Can somebody update the links please
None of them seems to work.
Your help is highly appreciated.


----------



## tmrmntsr (29 أبريل 2007)

fanar قال:


> الاخوة الزملاء.......
> نزولا عند رغبة الكثير من الاخوان في المنتدى .... تم تحميل برنامج
> 
> Project Management PMP PM FASTrack
> ...


Thanks You very much but I can't download the PM fast track.

I have the PM fast track but i just want its crack. can you just send it to me @ tmrmntsr***********


----------



## wshrr (1 مايو 2007)

tmrmntsr قال:


> Thanks You very much but I can't download the PM fast track.
> 
> I have the PM fast track but i just want its crack. can you just send it to me @ tmrmntsr***********




بعد اذنك اخوي fanar

يوجد البرنامج كامل على

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=51510


----------



## devilzkiss (2 مايو 2007)

مشكور 
جارى التحميل و الاطلاع


----------



## abu nouran (8 مايو 2007)

Thanxxxxxxx


----------



## A2Z (15 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فييك 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا 


محبكم في الله


----------



## mido_132 (15 يونيو 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ابوسعاد (15 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم مشكورين اخوانا


----------



## albiladi (15 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك لم أجد المادة .... أرجو المساعدة


----------



## albiladi (15 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك لم أجد المادة ... هل من مساعدة .


----------



## impire (29 يونيو 2007)

wshrr قال:


> بعد اذنك اخوي fanar





wshrr قال:


> يوجد البرنامج كامل على
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=51510





شكرا لك على المساعدة القيمة ...


----------



## azeez3500 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

mos قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> هذه مواقع للكتب معدة بمعرفة المهندس هشام سمير العضو الفعال بالمنتدى جزاه الله خيرا"
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا بس الوصله لاتعمل


----------



## azeez3500 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> حصلت على نسخة من بريمافيرا 5 وقمت بفتحها بدون كراك فى المرة الأولى ثم بعد ذلك عند فتح البرنامج فى المرة الثانية ظهر على الشاشة سؤال عن User Name & Passwordب بما لة علاقة بملفات ال Data Base وما زلت أحاول جاهدا" فتح البرنامج و سأوافيكم بذلك عند الوصول الى كيفية فتح البرنامج ----- أذا تكرم أحد الزملاء فى الموقع و سبقنى فى الوصول لطرقة فتح البرنامج رجاء أرسال الطريقة الى الموقع لتعم الفائدة
> 
> 
> أخوكم
> ...





اسم المستخدم 

admin

كمة السر 
admin

بس اذذا كنت منزل الرخصه

الان متواجد P6 كامل في المنتديات 
في اقرب وفت ساضع الوصلات


----------



## الكراديسى (29 نوفمبر 2008)

thank u
very much fr your effort


----------



## ahmed elsyd (24 يناير 2009)

*الحل*

البرنامج المطلوب موجود مجانا فى العنوان التالى
وبالتوفيق

http://rs263.rapidshare.com/files/96682133/PMP_PM_FasTrack_5.rar:73:

وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

